# Name that actress



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

This is bugging me because i can remember her name or any films shes been in lol

but she looks a bit like Elisha Cuthbert, dyed blonde hair, dark eyebrows

Been in quite a few films, not any blockbusters as far as i can remember

pic to help get the idea


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you want her name or name and number?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

No idea who she is but i would !


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

tromppost said:


> Do you want her name or name and number?


defo name and number


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

looks like elisha culthbert (spelling)


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

try this http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0193846/


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

not sure on her name but wouldnt mind her screaming mine lol


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

that is Elisha Cuthbert, the actress im trying to remember just looks quite similiar to her


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

What sort of film was she in (Please say adult, please say adult )


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

nah no adult films lol

mostly horror i think, and drama rom com


----------



## tromppost (Jan 12, 2008)

Showshine said:


> What sort of film was she in (Please say adult, please say adult )


they are all listed on post #6


----------

